# Problems w/ Stihl MS170



## JAXJEREMY (May 25, 2008)

First I want to say this is a great site, it was recommended to me on another forum I belong to. Did a seach on "MS170" to see if I could find a problem similar to the one my chainsaw has and I couldn't find anything, so here goes. I bought the saw a month ago, it was rebuilt, I know the MS170 is the lowest of the low end Stihls, but I got it for a good price and for what I need to do around my property it's well suited when it runs. 

The seller had pretty much rebuilt the whole chainsaw, new rings bearings and seals, carb rebuild all with stihl oem parts, even a new oil pump, new pullstarter, caps and new mag. Almost like buying a new saw.

Anyway, I mix some gas, fill it up with oil and crank it a couple of times, finally get it to start. It's running, but it keeps stalling out an I have to crank it again. It does this a few times and I give up.

I've checked the plug, it's gapped to spec, it has new gas in it with the proper mix 50 to 1, the air filter and spark arrestor are both clean, but it does not want to start. I've had it running a couple of times but it won't stay running and once it cuts off it's nearly impossible to get started again, today after I got it started once I could not get it started again. I pulled the plug and checked to see if it was flooded, it didn't seem to be, the plug had some gas on it but nothing excessive. I'm good at trouble shooting mechanical things, but this is giving me fits and I'm about to give up on it and by a new saw. I'm thinking it's either a carb issue, or it's not getting any spark. Wondering if you guys have any recommendations. Thanks.


----------



## Fish (May 25, 2008)

jermil01 said:


> The seller had pretty much rebuilt the whole chainsaw, new rings bearings and seals, carb rebuild all with stihl oem parts, even a new oil pump, new pullstarter, caps and new mag. Almost like buying a new saw.



Hate to say it, but someone is lying their arse off somewhere. The cost of what you just said would be more than a new saw. believe me, I know.


----------



## Lakeside53 (May 25, 2008)

yep...


----------



## JAXJEREMY (May 25, 2008)

Well that sucks...I was afraid tha might be the case. Is it even worth it to take it to a shop and have it looked at, or should I just call it a day and not piss any more money away?? I'm looking for a decent saw to cut firewood and do some other cores around the house, don't need anything more than an 18 inch bar, do you guys have any recommendations?


----------



## Taxmantoo (May 25, 2008)

It sounds like you have a fuel supply problem.


----------



## chainsawwhisperer (May 25, 2008)

This thread details my troubles with my 170...still not running.

http://houseofhomelite.proboards55.com/?board=general&action=display&thread=41&page=1

Maybe something in it can help. Jim the CSW


----------



## JAXJEREMY (May 25, 2008)

taxmantoo said:


> It sounds like you have a fuel supply problem.



Meaning it's not getting enough fuel so it could be a carb issue?



chainsawwhisperer said:


> This thread details my troubles with my 170...still not running.
> 
> http://houseofhomelite.proboards55.com/?board=general&action=display&thread=41&page=1
> 
> Maybe something in it can help. Jim the CSW



Thanks, I'll check that out.


----------



## jpf (May 25, 2008)

my 017 had the same symptoms your has. a carb rebuild new fuel line and filter and it now runs fine.


----------



## JAXJEREMY (May 25, 2008)

After reading this thread, I think I need to check the fuel line.



chainsawwhisperer said:


> This thread details my troubles with my 170...still not running.
> 
> http://houseofhomelite.proboards55.com/?board=general&action=display&thread=41&page=1
> 
> Maybe something in it can help. Jim the CSW


----------



## JAXJEREMY (May 25, 2008)

Are these filters easy to replace?



jpf said:


> my 017 had the same symptoms your has. a carb rebuild new fuel line and filter and it now runs fine.


----------



## jpf (May 25, 2008)

the fuel filter was the easiest to replace the fuel line a little harder [I couldn't get an original and adapted a line from a newer saw]. rebuild carb, well I didn't completely rebuild it, just the easy stuff. it took about half a day including time waiting for the carb to clean in carb cleaner bucket.


----------



## JAXJEREMY (Jun 3, 2008)

Just too follow up on this, I took the saw to a local shop to see what they would say, after having it for 5 days, they tell me it needs a carb rebuild, $91 bucks..I said you're kidding me that;s more than half of what I paid for the saw. So I take the saw home, and contact the guy I bought it from off ebay, he insists the carb was rebuilt..I wound up tearing it down myself, and everything looked completely new, and you could have eaten off the inside of it..so I'm wondering if its a clogged needle or something, it's definitely getting gas.


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 3, 2008)

Don't give up on your little 170. I have a 180 and love it. You just need to find a handy AS member nearby to take a look at it. If the P&C and ignition are good, everything else is minor. If you lived closer I'd take a look at it for you.


----------



## Stihl Gold Tech (Jun 3, 2008)

If you decide to replace it with something else, an MS 250 can hold up to an 18 inch bar and wont cost as much as Stihl's pro models. 

For your 170 just remember a carb kit doesn't always do the trick. I wonder how a new carb would make it run...


----------



## JAXJEREMY (Jun 3, 2008)

blsnelling said:


> Don't give up on your little 170. I have a 180 and love it. You just need to find a handy AS member nearby to take a look at it. If the P&C and ignition are good, everything else is minor. If you lived closer I'd take a look at it for you.



Thanks guys. I appreciate that. I'll see if they can find anything at this new shop I took it to. If it comes down to getting a new carb, which I think was something like $50 bucks, I'll probably just get another saw.

I did look at the 250 when I dropped my 170 off, nice saw.


----------



## spacemule (Jun 3, 2008)

It's possible the carb kit was installed improperly.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jun 4, 2008)

It's quite possible almost anything was installed incorrectly I hate it when I have to "fix" a saw that's been messed with.


The only way you can rule out (or in) mulitple items is to pressure test the saw... and/or borrow a carb of another.


----------



## JAXJEREMY (Jun 4, 2008)

This was one of the first things I thought of when I pulled the carb off, but then it occurred to me, how would the saw even have run at all if the kit was installed improperly?? I mean it did run for a little while when I first got it.



spacemule said:


> It's possible the carb kit was installed improperly.





Lakeside53 said:


> It's quite possible almost anything was installed incorrectly I hate it when I have to "fix" a saw that's been messed with.
> 
> 
> The only way you can rule out (or in) mulitple items is to pressure test the saw... and/or borrow a carb of another.



The shop I have it at now is an authorized sthil service center, I'm guessing/hoping this is what they'll do. And if comes down to sporting for a new carb on this saw or just getting a new one that will last me for years, I'll probably just go with getting a new saw. Thanks again everyone for all of your insight, it's been helpful.


----------



## adirondackhick (Jun 4, 2008)

*ms 170 problem*

don't forget to check your idle speed adjuster. If you look at the outside of your handle bar on the side of the saw you will see a hole. put a small flat head screw driver in and turn to adjust idle. it could be a simple fix.


----------



## LittleFella (Jun 4, 2008)

Have you checked the impulse hose??


----------



## teacherman (Jun 4, 2008)

A $75.00 new carburetor certainly rejuvenated my MS 200T.

But I think there was a recognized issue with those carbs.

My neighbor has a 170. No way it should have a 18" bar, more like 12 or 14.


----------



## JAXJEREMY (Jun 4, 2008)

And the winner is...Spacemule "It's possible the carb kit was installed improperly."
__________________
Got a call from the Stihl shop this afternoon, they said the carb rebuild was done incorrecty, and they were able to fix the problem for under $30 bucks..I was/am amazed. Granted I haven't seen it running yet, but I'm going to swing by tomorrow and pick it up. I'm curious as to what was wrong with the rebuild, not like there is much to one of those little walbro carbs. Anyhow, thanks again for all of your help.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jun 4, 2008)

I'm betting you had gaskets/diaphragms, in the wrong order...


----------



## JAXJEREMY (Jun 12, 2008)

Just a quick follow up to this, Lakeside was right as well, the diaphragm and gaskets were installed incorrectly. Got it home the next day and was able to fire it right up after on a couple of pulls. The saw seems to run great now.


----------

